#     6-

## zeity

!
 ,  2.0 (2.0.66.139)
1: 8.3 (8.3.13.1690)


{.6_..20211.(3604)}:     (_6_20211)
    ._6_20211(, );

  ?

----------


## ABell

"    2021      ." -   2.0.

----------


## pavl_vs

*zeity*,   ,      6   *6 ( 2021 )*,    ,  ?

----------

> !
>  ,  2.0 (2.0.66.139)
> 1: 8.3 (8.3.13.1690)
> 
> 
> {.6_..20211.(3604)}:     (_6_20211)
>     ._6_20211(, );
> 
>   ?


" - "" - " " -  ""  .  .     .

----------

,        
1

----------


## zeity

,   .
  6 ( 2021 )

----------


## Winny Buh

> "    2021      ." -   2.0.


  2.0  , 
    ,  2.0 (2.0.66.139) -   ,

----------

.  1 : "  .        "
_censored_!!!  :Abuse: 
     () , -.

----------


## __

2.0.        2.0  -     .

----------


## zeity

.      020. :Abuse:    ?

----------


## Johan

2.0.66.140 , 020  6

----------

3.0.91.36      .   1  ,    .

----------

